# Best and worst brands for wood pellet stoves



## wallywiz (Sep 9, 2010)

What are the top brands and what are the ones I should stay away from? Wood pellet inserts to be exact


----------



## CygnusX1 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have an Enviro Meridian insert.

The best pellets I've used are Barefoots, Okies, and Liginetics.

The worst: PA Pellets


----------



## mnkywrnch (Sep 9, 2010)

Check the sticky links above,that would be the best place to start.btw want stove do you own others who own the same might help you also.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 9, 2010)

We all have our favorites! I will give it a whirl for you.

Topshelf

Harman, *Enviro*, Travis Industries(Lopi and Avalon), Quadrafire, St Croix, Regency(Enviro clones) and VistaFlame(Enviro clones)

Middle of the road and possible some money saved. Lots of people have good luck with them. Not as popular as the topshelf but getting there!

Englander(including Summerheat and TimberRidge), American Energy, 

I won't call these bad stoves but more entry level and or possibly more owner stress.

Breckwell, Hudson River and US Stove

My favorite is Enviro and they are shaking things up with there line up of multifuelers. Thats why its in green. There are some other stoves but I will leave room the others to comment!

What have you looked at so far?


----------



## vvvv (Sep 9, 2010)

cant beat a Europa @ 4k without self ignition.ithinx


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 9, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> cant beat a Europa @ 4k without self ignition.ithinx



I don't thinx they make it in an insert?


----------



## vvvv (Sep 9, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops, sorry Flo, I got excited!


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 9, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehe!  :lol:  We all want to promote our favorites! If claude would add that igniter, He would sell more!


----------



## vvvv (Sep 9, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me + k2 + paper can ignite anything! SANS MATCH, PLEASE ALLOW ME TO INTRODUCE MYSELF, MAN? OF WEALTH & FAME...besides the igniter$ wear out & i bet E stove can run real low


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 9, 2010)

well....im biased, and feel Englander Stoves can supply top end quality in performance for less, that said , i am a big fan of Harman stoves (and Dane as a stand up guy) quads are great units as well, enviro has a great reputation but im personally not familiar with them so i cannot comment either way (will eave that to the enviro owners)

biggest advice i can give you is to look at the entire purchase, if you are a "DIYer" and want to save some money while being ok with self servicing then a mid level like ours is worth a hard look, if you arent of the DIY ilk (different strokes and all that) and would prefer in home service from the dealer look at a higher end unit with a full service warranty. remember though , if you go with a dealer serviced unit make sure you are buying from a dealer with a good reputation for service, *hard to go wrong buying from a hearth.com member*. and understand also that brands carried by dealers in your area may be less expensive to buy online but you will not get the dealer service you get from buying locally. *saving a few bucks that way is riskier because the "dealer" may be several states away and will likely not help you.*


----------



## pelletdude (Sep 10, 2010)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> well....im biased, and feel Englander Stoves can supply top end quality in performance for less, that said , i am a big fan of Harman stoves (and Dane as a stand up guy) quads are great units as well, enviro has a great reputation but im personally not familiar with them so i cannot comment either way (will eave that to the enviro owners)
> 
> biggest advice i can give you is to look at the entire purchase, if you are a "DIYer" and want to save some money while being ok with self servicing then a mid level like ours is worth a hard look, if you arent of the DIY ilk (different strokes and all that) and would prefer in home service from the dealer look at a higher end unit with a full service warranty. remember though , if you go with a dealer serviced unit make sure you are buying from a dealer with a good reputation for service, *hard to go wrong buying from a hearth.com member*. and understand also that brands carried by dealers in your area may be less expensive to buy online but you will not get the dealer service you get from buying locally. *saving a few bucks that way is riskier because the "dealer" may be several states away and will likely not help you.*



Thanks Mike, I couldn't agree more with your second paragraph.


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 10, 2010)

Stay away from Breckwell insert units as they cannot accept a clean out T which makes cleaning the liner APITA!

Country Flame, now made by AER....great multi fuel unit but there is no quick release for the liner, also APITA!

You could adapt a product that the snake oil salesman devised which I cannot divulge that would solve these problems. Or you could make your own....but do not violate his patent.

Everything else as far as I'm concerned is just fine.


----------



## save$ (Sep 11, 2010)

Consumer Reports did a rating on pellet stoves last Spring.  Napoleon came in as #2.   But then what do they know compared to those who have one and are reeling with complaints about their noisy blowers and lack of customer relations.  I must have one of exceptional ones.  Burns really well,  easy to maintain, and excellent heat output.   Oh yes, I should also mention my brother and my daughter each have one and are very pleased with their stove's performance and cost.  All of us are now entering into our third burning season.  We all burn different brands of pellets.


----------

